#ubuntu-ph 2010-12-30
<whitehat> hapi new year sa lahat....
#ubuntu-ph 2010-12-31
<zeroseven0183> Last day!
<pinoyskull> zeroseven0183, indeed
<zeroseven0183> Bawal magpaputok
<pinoyskull> zeroseven0183, meron akong dragon fireworks, bwehehehe
<zeroseven0183> No. Ang meron lang ako dito ay C4
<pinoyskull> zeroseven0183, mahina
<pinoyskull> mas malakas "goodbye earth"
<pinoyskull> hahaha
<zeroseven0183> mamaya pa ako bibili ng Nuclear bomb
<zeroseven0183> nagorder na ako sa Korea
<pinoyskull> nyahahaha
<pinoyskull> zeroseven0183, work ka/
<zeroseven0183> Pambihira naman. Buong taong tulog ang mga tao dito?
<zeroseven0183> Nope. Sa bahay lang 
<zeroseven0183> Straight till January 3 ang bakasyon
<zeroseven0183> Vacation started last Dec 23
<zeroseven0183> Pero I had to go last 28 sa work para bisitahin ang mga alaga
<pinoyskull> work mode ako ngayon
<pinoyskull> heheh
<zeroseven0183> Nice. Employee of the year award
<pinoyskull> haha
<pinoyskull> oks lang
<pinoyskull> work from home naman lagi :D
<zeroseven0183> Remote employee of the year award pala
<pinoyskull> di ko need ng awards
<pinoyskull> need ko $$$
<zeroseven0183> hehehehe
<zeroseven0183> Wait lang ah. Chat with cousin abroad muna
<pinoyskull> okidok
<zeroseven0183> Si Mr. Dodimar I believe is still at work :-)
<pinoyskull> sipag 
<dodimar> ako.. work.. ano yung work???
<zeroseven0183> dodimar: "work" the most natural thing you do hehehe
<pinoyskull> work = laro
<pinoyskull> para sa mga masisipag :D
<dodimar> work = tulog.. 
<dodimar> kagigising ko lang..
<stjohnmedrano> Happy New Year Linux Users!
<cyberjames> happy new year
<dodimar> :-D new year hapi!!
<scriptwarlock> happy new sa lahat...
<scriptwarlock> oi kulang ng year
<scriptwarlock> ulit... happy new year sa lahat
<zeroseven0183> Happy new year!
<epal> hapee new yr!!
<wers> oi bagong taon na. magoffline naman kayo
<wers> haha
<zeroseven0183> 2011!
<zeroseven0183> Happy new year people
<findeds> hello?
<findeds> may tao b?
#ubuntu-ph 2011-01-01
<jepong> zeroseven0183: musta raffle?
<zeroseven0183> May hinihintay pa
<zeroseven0183> HDTV yun!
<zeroseven0183> Pambihira
<jepong> tindi ng angkan nyo!
<zeroseven0183> may humabol pa
<zeroseven0183> Marriott Hotel Manila
#ubuntu-ph 2011-01-02
<amfamf> mga sir
<amfamf> good morning po
<amfamf> itatanong ko lang po kung working na po ba ang globe tattoo broadband sa ubuntu 10.10
#ubuntu-ph 2011-12-26
<rjdreyes> hello repapips!
#ubuntu-ph 2011-12-28
<project> hello
<dcanlas> hello
<newbie> clear
<newbie> ay
<Guest38771> exit
<dcanlas> exit
<dcanlas> may tinatry lng po. hehe.
<hellohi> exit
<newbie777> hi.
#ubuntu-ph 2011-12-31
<zeroseven0183> Ilang oras na lang 2012 na. Gumising naman kayo!
<DB125> HAPPY NEW YEAR MGA KALINUX!!!
#ubuntu-ph 2012-01-01
<zeroseven0183> Happy new year sa lahat!
#ubuntu-ph 2012-12-28
<spock> hello??
#ubuntu-ph 2012-12-30
<yinyang> hi room
<yinyang> anyone from Philippines?
<rstacruz> yinyang: yep.
<rstacruz> yinyang: just /msg would do fine :-)
#ubuntu-ph 2013-12-26
<Knightlust> merry christmas Ubuntu peeps!
#ubuntu-ph 2014-12-26
<alekhine> ahemz..
#ubuntu-ph 2016-12-26
<strong> !ping
<lubotu2> pong!
#ubuntu-ph 2016-12-31
<techmagus> magingat sa paputok
